
AWS Well-Architected Framework [pdf] - blopeur
http://d0.awsstatic.com/whitepapers/architecture/AWS_Well-Architected_Framework.pdf
======
FigmentEngine
more at [http://www.aws.amazon.com/well-
architected](http://www.aws.amazon.com/well-architected)

